# Santa Rosa Junior College Paramedic Program



## Thriceknight (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. Anyone gone through or know someone who's gone through the Paramedic program at the Santa Rosa Junior College?? I'm looking at different colleges both in California and out of state and I really want a good program. The SRJC is closest and is cheaper than some of the other programs i'm looking at, particularly the Paramedic programs at Penn State or Central Washington University. 

Any comments would be helpful. 

Cheers


----------



## EMRRx (Dec 11, 2011)

I have not gone through this program but I did look into it during my Paramedic School research. Everything I found was very positive. 
They do require A&P, as well as an Arrythmia course, and highly recommed a  certain collge math and 6 months experience.

Also, the price is right @ approx $2000 for CA resident.
Their skills teaching facility is set up like a hospital ER room.

I did read over many reviews from current students and did not encounter any poor reviews. They all seemed to be very impressed and had good things to say about the teaching staff.

You may also want to consider Paramedic School at CSU Sacramento. However, the State Unviersity Paramedic School ~ 3-4,000 per semester, is far more expensive than the Junior College Paramedic School~ 700 per semester ,and you live so much closer to SR JC.

Personally, I advise you apply to SR JC, and try and get accepted. If not, have another 1-2 back up options. CSU Sacramento, Central WA Univ, or Penn State would all be excellent second choices and very competitive.

Good luck, go for it!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 12, 2011)

Another Paramedic program to check into is the one a American River College. They have a track that does lead to an Associate's Degree. A&P _is_ a prerequisite there. Entry to that program can be competitive as it is impacted.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 12, 2011)

I went through the Police Academy at the Santa Rosa Junior College which shares the same campus as the Paramedic program. Their program is 12 months long and its a FULL TIME program (Mon-Fri., 0800 to 1700 hrs). They require you complete a 4 unit Anat/Physio, 3 unit medical terminology course, and a Biology course at the SRJC before enrolling into their program, and academically speaking, the SRJC prides themselves on being harder than most other schools. If you don't mind working hard, this might be the program for you. The rumor I heard when I was there for the Police Academy, is that the Paramedic program has a 50% fail out rate. I have no idea if that is accurate, but that is what we heard. 

Napa Valley College has a very good program also. Its part time and take approximately 18 months to complete. Classes are held Fridays & Saturdays. You have to take a 3 unit Anat/Physio course which is offered online, and you have to have 3000 hours of EMT experience within the past 5 years to qualify.

Mendocino College also has a Paramedic program which is suppose to be very easy to get into. There are no prerequisites courses needed, and I believe their program is a little over 18 months. I know two people who went there and they liked it overall. One stated the only issue he had with their program was its lack of structure . . .


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you NorCal for this very informative answer to my question! It sounds like a good program. I do want to work hard. Thats what I'm looking for in a program. I'm actually enrolled in some classes for the spring 2012 and I already did their Med Term back in the summer finishing with a B. I stopped by one time to ask about the program there at the Public Safety Campus but the lady I got wasn't very interested in talking up the program. Which was sad because I was looking forward to someone giving me a glimpse of the chaos I want to get myself into. 

Anyways thanks again for taking the time to answer my question.

Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## halberstram (Dec 14, 2011)

The SRJC program is well known, well respected, and hard as hell. The drop rate of 50% is a little exaggerated though, I'd say it averages about 30%. Just make sure you know EVERYTHING they expect of you from day one. No time for catch up...sink or swim.  I believe there's only 25 seats per year and they just started taking apps for 2012. Did I mention know your A&P? KNOW YOUR A&P!!
Also, from what I've heard, Mendocino College is no longer offering paramedic courses going forward, not sure if they lost they're accreditation or what. There's also a brand spanking new medic program in Berkeley called Fast Response, I think. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 15, 2011)

halberstram said:


> The SRJC program is well known, well respected, and hard as hell. The drop rate of 50% is a little exaggerated though, I'd say it averages about 30%. Just make sure you know EVERYTHING they expect of you from day one. No time for catch up...sink or swim.  I believe there's only 25 seats per year and they just started taking apps for 2012. Did I mention know your A&P? KNOW YOUR A&P!!
> Also, from what I've heard, Mendocino College is no longer offering paramedic courses going forward, not sure if they lost they're accreditation or what. There's also a brand spanking new medic program in Berkeley called Fast Response, I think. Anyway, good luck!



Thanks for the info. I'm gonna be looking to start a Medic program in 2013. Gonna spend this year doing A&P,Chem,PSYCH,and some other college level courses to prep for Medic school.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sure you've already seen this by now, but the JC website has all the pre reqs under the certificate drop down menu.
They require an app, intro to human anatomy, intro to medic, and basic arrythmia.

As for the campus, the PSTC has a scenario village, multiple practice ambulances, skid cars, etc. It's a cool place to be.
The Public Safety Training Center is also linked from santarosa.edu, and I believe the 2012 app is now up, if you wanna take a look at that.
And of course all this is coming from someone about to start EMT there... But it is a cool place to be, and in my experience the faculty is all very connected and knowledgeable. Good luck, I hope to be in your shoes one day.


----------

